# holiday pay whilst on maternity leave



## annekay (25 Feb 2008)

I have used up all paid/unpaid maternity leave and have decided not to return to work and want to request my P45. Prior to going on leave I was paid any holiday pay I had accrued to date (8% of hours worked). Have I accrued any holiday pay entitlements whilst on maternity leave? I know I am entitled to bank holiday payments but Im unsure what I might owed in terms of annual leave.

Any help with the above would be great!


----------



## ajapale (25 Feb 2008)

Moved from  Welfare and State Benefits
to Work, Careers, Un/employment, Further Education/Training
which is where employer/employee rights and responsibilities are discussed.


----------



## sandrat (25 Feb 2008)

You are entitled to be treated as though you have been at work the whole time that you were on maternity leave and are therefore entitled for the full allocation of holidays you would have received if you were still in work.


----------



## Pulped (26 Feb 2008)

If I was an employer I'd find it somewhat galling to have someone I've been paying maternity benefit to turn around and say they are quitting and want to be paid for holidays "earned" while on leave. Not that you shouldn't mind you, you may as well work the system to your advantage.


----------



## lucylou (26 Feb 2008)

Pulped, We dont know if her employer was paying her?


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Feb 2008)

Is she not entitled to pay for holidays accrued while on maternity leave, regardless of whether or not the employer paid her?


----------



## lucylou (26 Feb 2008)

yes she is entitled to be paid for holidays accrued, but what im saying is before pulped puts a guilt trip on the OP, we dont know if the employer paid her, or she was paid by social welfare. If she was paid by SW then she got what she was entitled to, depending on her prsi contributions. just because she makes a decision to stay at home with her child and not pay crippling childcare costs, she shouldnt have to endure comments like that from posters.


----------



## annekay (26 Feb 2008)

thanks for the advice so far. just to clear up any confusion, i have NOT been paid a top up by the employer while i was on ML. just the social welfare payment. if i've accrued annual leave entitlements while on ML, does anyone know how its calculated as im paid by the hour, not on a fixed salary. my holiday pay is usually paid as 8% of my hours worked.


----------

